# Problemas Tv Atec Haier 29t5A



## aric161290 (Ene 7, 2019)

Hola a todos los usuarios de la comunidad, si fuera posible me ayudaran con éste tema, resulta que el TV se le iba la voz y opté por cambiarle las bocinas y estuvo funcionando correctamente 3 ó 4 días, pero desde entonces solo se escucha cuando el señorito quiere....espero ayuda de ustedes ....gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 7, 2019)

Posiblemente soldadura frias en la placa, hay que revisar y soldar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2019)

Parece que tenés un falso contacto , una soldadura fria (gris-opaca) , o el conector de los cables mal


----------



## aric161290 (Ene 7, 2019)

Entonces lo que me recomiendan es soldar toda la placa o alguna en específico ?...Tendrán por casualidad el diagrama del tv para saber cual parte es la que debo de resoldar , muchas gracias.


----------



## xisto (Ene 7, 2019)

Revisa el pin 5 del an17820 y los c1815 que manejan  el stand.by


----------



## yreloba (Ene 11, 2020)

Hola, tengo un TV Haier 29 pulgadas que no abre la pantalla completa (barrido vertical). Apunto que esta más despegada la imagen de la parte abajo que de la parte de arriba. No tiene potenciometro de ajuste de vertical y tampoco este circuito posee el filtro de bajo valor que usan como ajuste además. Varie la R que va a tierra y abre pero está desplazada hacia arriba. Alguien me puede indicar que debo hacer ante semejante falla, apunto además que ya he revisado los condensadores de esta etapa. Saludos a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2020)

¿ Electrolíticos de la alimentación ?

Tiene +15 en pata 2 y -15 en pata 4 ? Ambas vienen desde el flyback . . .  díodo , resistencia, capacitores.

Espiras sulfatadas del yugo ?


----------



## yreloba (Ene 11, 2020)

Si el voltaje + - están sobre 14.3. El yugo esta como de fábrica, el alambre con brillo. Seguimos en conracto


----------



## yreloba (Ene 21, 2020)

Hola, regreso nuevamente con nuevas pruebas pero sin solución alguna.
En la imagen 1 se nota que el barrido vertical está medio cerrado, para ello quise variar la R que va a masa (según imagen enviada por DOSMETROS ) y consegui que se abriera algo pero si de dan cuenta solo abrio la parte superior, lo pueden ver en la imagen 2.
He cambiado todos los condensadores y filtros, he retocado toda la jungla y porsupuesto el circuito del vertical.
Les pregunto a todos: ¿ puede estar dañado el C.I del vertical? (es lo único que me falta por cambiar porque no lo tengo)
¿ De que depende en este circuito la apertura del barrido vertical ?.
Espero del apoyo de todo aquel que me pueda brindar su experiencia y conocimiento.
Reciban Un Cordial Saludo


----------



## yreloba (Ene 23, 2020)

De vuelta con los TV. Tengo un televisor Haier que no se escucha absolutamente nada (por ninguna vía), he comprobado el integrado de audio insertandole una señal y las bocinas responden.
Inserté una entrada de video y audio y he seguido la señal y la misma se detiene en el PROCESADOR DE AUDIO TDA 9859, el mismo no da salida, incluso insertando audio por otras entradas. De que depende que éste integrado de salida? He comprobado los voltajes y todos están bien. Que puede estar averiado ?
Saludos, en la espera.


----------



## robertowl (Feb 14, 2020)

Menú en el tv y mute en el remoto, así se entra al modo de servicio, con los números cambian las diferentes páginas del menu de ajuste, el resto v+-  y  ch+- , al final power off, suerte.


----------



## Yonnis (Mar 9, 2020)

Saludos quisiera saber como entro a modo servicio en mi tv Atec Haier de 29


----------



## moonwalker (Mar 11, 2020)

Yonnis dijo:


> Saludos quisiera saber como entro a modo servicio en mi tv Atec Haier de 29


Hola Yonis, no sé si será el mismo TV Haier del tema pero suministra los datos como modelo y código de chassis (éste último ese el más importante). Así se te puede ayudar más.


----------



## yreloba (Mar 17, 2020)

Presiona al mismo tiempo la tecla menu del teclado del tv y la de mudo en el mando.


----------



## Rolando Colina (Abr 27, 2020)

Hola a todos, tengo una falla en el ATEC-Haier 29T5A, el TV enciende normal, pero el audio demora mucho en salir y a veces no sale.
¿Me pueden ayudar?

Saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 27, 2020)

No tengo mucha práctica con esa marca pero me suena a condensadores bajos de capacidad.
Revisa a ver si hay condensadores electrolíticos hinchados en la placa de la alimentación.


----------



## Rolando Colina (Abr 27, 2020)

Gracias, Pinchavalvulas. reviso a ver que me encuentro, ahora está peor, al darle encendido con el mando, suena la bobina desmagnetizadora y el led de standby se apaga, vuelve a encenderse y parpadea unas tres veces con pausas de 3 o 4 segundos y se queda fijo, nada de audio ni de video.


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 28, 2020)

Hola Rolando. No le prestes atención ala bobina desmagnetizadora, eso no va por allí. Primeramente puede deducirse, ya que no has hecho ningún tipo de pruebas de voltaje en el secundario de fuente que nos permitan dar una asesoría más certera, que la el Led titubeante podría ser la activación de un circuito de protección por algún corto en el circuito de salida horizontal. Es lo único que podría concluir si no tenemos más datos del TV (además de una marca no muy usual). Mide el transistor de salida horizontal porque es el dispositivo más  frecuente en corto provocando activaciones en las protecciones. Comentar resultados.


----------



## riquibross (Nov 2, 2020)

El tv Haier al conectarlo indica el stanby, pero no arranca al encenderlo por el teclado o el mando.


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 2, 2020)

Hola Riqui. ¿ Ya te cercioraste de que el control remoto esté en funcionamiento? Porque el teclado pueda que esté malo y no hagan contactos firmes los microswitches. Verificar el voltaje +B en la fuente en la condición Standby y tras darle power al TV si este sube a su nominal.


----------



## Arturo1989 (May 14, 2021)

Hola amigos quisiera que me ayudaran El tv enciende pero no me sale el AV


----------



## YasmanyDC (Jun 11, 2021)

Buenas Noches*,* tengo problemas con mi Haier de 29 mismo modelo*, é*l enciende pero est*á* totalmente desconfigurado y no se oye*,* ayuda*,* saludos.


----------



## Shark (Sep 4, 2021)

Yonnis dijo:


> Saludos quisiera saber como entro a modo servicio en mi tv Atec Haier de 29





YasmanyDC dijo:


> Buenas Noches*,* tengo problemas con mi Haier de 29 mismo modelo*, é*l enciende pero est*á* totalmente desconfigurado y no se oye*,* ayuda*,* saludos.



Hola, oprime el botón menú en el tv al unísono con el botón mudo en el control remoto, debe salir en la pantalla en el borde superior derecho un logo que dice "test" y ya estas en el modo de servicio, seleccionar por los botones numéricos los diferentes submenu.

Hola tengo un tv Atec haier 29t5a que se enciende solo y comienza a poner el menú, en ocasiones no funciona con el control remoto.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 4, 2021)

Shark dijo:


> Hola tengo un tv Atec Haier 29t5a que se enciende solo y comienza a poner el menú, en ocasiones no funciona con el control remoto


¿Será que el control remoto tiene esas 2 teclas pegadas con restos de comidas ? Me refiero a MENU , POWER ON/OFF, u otras...¿que tal si le da una buena limpieza al control primero ? Que suele ser unas de las causas mas habituales.


----------



## Shark (Sep 4, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿Será que el control remoto tiene esas 2 teclas pegadas con restos de comidas ? Me refiero a MENU , POWER ON/OFF, u otras...¿que tal si le da una buena limpieza al control primero ? Que suele ser unas de las causas mas habituales.



No tiene que ver con el control, cuando pasó la primera vez le retiré las baterías al control y continuaba haciendo lo mismo, además si fuera eso el piloto del standby parpadeara constantemente y no lo hace.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 4, 2021)

Shark dijo:


> No tiene que ver con el control, cuando pasó la primera vez le retiré las baterías al control y continuaba haciendo lo mismo, además si fuera eso el piloto del standby parpadeara constantemente y no lo hace


Esto mismo debería poder hacerse con el teclado de la TV... Fíjese si no están *sucias las teclas internas al televisor o las lineas de circuito impreso*,  hasta el chip, es decir, limpie todo el televisor escrupulosamente primero y despues es mas probable que sea una falla del circuito.
Digo esto porque me ha pasado muchas veces


----------



## Shark (Sep 4, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Esto mismo debería poder hacerse con el teclado de la TV... Fíjese si no están *sucias las teclas internas al televisor o las lineas de circuito impreso*,  hasta el chip, es decir, limpie todo el televisor escrupulosamente primero y despues es mas probable que sea una falla del circuito.
> Digo esto porque me ha pasado muchas veces



Ya revisé los controles delanteros del tv, les aplique CRC2-26 que es un limpiador de contactos eléctricos, resoldé algunos puntos del impreso, retiré la EPROM y la volví a soldar y continúa el problema, no es un asunto de limpieza
Gracias de todas maneras.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2021)

Fijate cómo es la botonera , desde los 3,3V sale una resistencia de 10k y allí a la pata 3 de la botonera , cada botón conecta una resistencia a tierra , esa división de tensión entra a la pata *KEY*board del integrado.

. . . Prueba desconectando esa pata 3 porque *sin duda* tienes mal algo en los pulsadores.

Saludos !


----------



## Shark (Sep 5, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate cómo es la botonera , desde los 3,3V sale una resistencia de 10k y allí a la pata 3 de la botonera , cada botón conecta una resistencia a tierra , esa división de tensión entra a la pata *KEY*board del integrado.
> 
> . . . Prueba desconectando esa pata 3 porque *sin duda* tienes mal algo en los pulsadores.
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias, ya es algo convincente, una vez más gracias


----------



## unmonje (Sep 5, 2021)

¿Vió ? Apenas baja un poco la tensión de la red de resistencias, posiblemente por suciedad y humedad acumulada, en países húmedos,  el circuito CREE que alguien pulso el MENU


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 5, 2021)

Buenas.


Shark dijo:


> aplique CRC2-26 que es un limpiador de contactos eléctricos, resoldé algunos puntos del impreso, retiré la EPROM y la volví a soldar y continúa el problema, no es un asunto de limpieza


Ese limpiador es más idóneo para potenciómetros o interruptores "deslizables" y conmutadores, pero en lo que son pulsadores no suele tener tan buen efecto. Con ese tipo de pulsadores todavía no he conseguido ningún limpiador o truco para dejarlos funcionales, únicamente en los que son desmontables sin deteriorarse.

Yo tuve una avería opuesta, es decir que los pulsadores de la botonera no funcionaban. El problema era que en fábrica se olvidaron de poner el cable que va de la botonera al pin 6 del microprocesador.


----------



## Shark (Sep 5, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Ese limpiador es más idóneo para potenciómetros o interruptores "deslizables" y conmutadores, pero en lo que son pulsadores no suele tener tan buen efecto. Con ese tipo de pulsadores todavía no he conseguido ningún limpiador o truco para dejarlos funcionales, únicamente en los que son desmontables sin deteriorarse.
> 
> Yo tuve una avería opuesta, es decir que los pulsadores de la botonera no funcionaban. El problema era que en fábrica se olvidaron de poner el cable que va de la botonera al pin 6 del microprocesador.


Con respecto al CRC2-26 cuento con dos tipos, uno que es lubricante y otro que es secante, utilizo para estos casos el secante porque el lubricante puede crea una capa densa con el polvo y la humedad que, lejos de resolver, lo que hace es empeorar 🤣🤣🤣, no obstante gracias por su aclaración.


unmonje dijo:


> ¿Vió ? Apenas baja un poco la tensión de la red de resistencias, posiblemente por suciedad y humedad acumulada, en países húmedos,  el circuito CREE que alguien pulso el MENU


Claro, la humedad en mi país es un factor importante en el deterioro de cualquier efecto electrodoméstico, y más en la localidad donde vivo a 100 metros de la costa 😁😁😁


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2021)

Considerando que estás en Cuba , podrías sumergir la plaqueta completa de los pulsadores en alcohol etílico puro (aunque mejor isopropílico) . . . y pulsar repetidas veces cada uno.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 5, 2021)

Aquí también hay que responsabilizar a los diseñadores por salir poco de su casa...No podes hacer un teclado TAAAAANNNN PED... ¿como decirlo ? va, mejor me ahorro los adjetivos (todos los conocemos.) ¿Que les cuesta hacer un teclado como corresponde ? Lleva el mismo tiempo hacerlo bien que hacerlo mal...
Algunos de estos TIOS no podrían mandar una nave estelar ni a la Antártida.


----------



## Shark (Sep 5, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Aquí también hay que responsabilizar a los diseñadores por salir poco de su casa...No podes hacer un teclado TAAAAANNNN PED... ¿como decirlo ? va, mejor me ahorro los adjetivos (todos los conocemos.) ¿Que les cuesta hacer un teclado como corresponde ? Lleva el mismo tiempo hacerlo bien que hacerlo mal...
> Algunos de estos TÍOS no podrían mandar una nave estelar ni a la Antártida.


👍👍👍


----------



## Yadriel (Sep 24, 2021)

Hola comunidad.. el.control de mi Atec- Haier de 29 pulgada ..es de los culones..al presionar cualquier número del mando sale un menú en la pantalla...espero me puedan ayudar. Saludos y gracias de antemano..


----------



## unmonje (Sep 24, 2021)

Yadriel dijo:


> Hola comunidad.. el.control de mi Atec- Haier de 29 pulgada ..es de los culones..al presionar cualquier número del mando sale un menú en la pantalla...espero me puedan ayudar. Saludos y gracias de antemano..


Los pulsadores están uno al lado del otro, lo que tiene que hacer , sean *culones o no culones*, abrir la TV, limpiar esa parte del circuito escrupulosamente, tanto el impreso como los pulsadores, eso debería resolverlo.
Si las teclas estan sucias por dentro, tendra que cambiarlas o sumergirlas un rato en algun limpiador y luego secarlas escrupulosamente antes de volver a soldarlas en sus lugares y previo a medir con tester que funcionan perfectamente.
Si eso no fuera, entonces es probable que una o mas resistencias de esa serie hayan cambiado de valor.
La ultima posibilidad seria que la entrada al integrado esté averiada, pero no seria lo mas probable.


----------



## Shark (Sep 25, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Los pulsadores están uno al lado del otro, lo que tiene que hacer , sean *culones o no culones*, abrir la TV, limpiar esa parte del circuito escrupulosamente, tanto el impreso como los pulsadores, eso debería resolverlo.
> Si las teclas estan sucias por dentro, tendra que cambiarlas o sumergirlas un rato en algun limpiador y luego secarlas escrupulosamente antes de volver a soldarlas en sus lugares y previo a medir con tester que funcionan perfectamente.
> Si eso no fuera, entonces es probable que una o mas resistencias de esa serie hayan cambiado de valor.
> La ultima posibilidad seria que la entrada al integrado esté averiada, pero no seria lo mas probable.


Gracias, ya solucione el problema


----------



## Yadriel (Sep 26, 2021)

Hola comunidad. Estuve investigando un poco y lo que tiene mi Atec Haier de 29 pulgada de los culones es que esta en modo servicio, cuando enciende aparece el icono Test en la esquina de la pantalla. ¿Alguien me orienta como salir del modo servicio?. Eh visto en otras página las combinaciones de teclas que dan pero mi mando no es universal.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 26, 2021)

Yadriel dijo:


> Eh visto en otras página las combinaciones de teclas que dan pero mi mando no es universal.


En principio los ajustes en menú de servicio deberían hacerse con el mando original del televisor.. o un mando especial que solo consiguen los servicios oficiales. 
Al menos era así con Sony y alguna otra marca.


----------



## jvaldescarrazana (May 9, 2022)

Por favor mi tv Atec Haier 29' está diagnosticado como rotura del Flyback necesito saber si el que voy a mostrar en fotos es compatible. Por favor, necesito saber lo antes posible para comprarlo. Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 9, 2022)

Seguro.. ya salgo corriendo a comparar los flybacks con los datasheet por ti....

🏃‍♂️


----------



## J2C (May 9, 2022)

jvaldescarrazana dijo:


> Por favor mi tv Atec Haier 29' está diagnosticado como rotura del Flyback necesito saber si el que voy a mostrar en fotos es compatible. Por favor, necesito saber lo antes posible para comprarlo. Saludos.



Preguntale tu si es compatible:

​

Salu2.-


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 10, 2022)

Puede que las respuestas te resulten extrañas e incluso molestas, pero son las que hay ante tal despliegue de datos técnicos del aparato y el problema.

Al menos, si quieres que se haga una comparación, deberías mostrar a los dos "contrincantes", el transformador original y el posible transformador de repuesto, así como la información técnica del televisor (manual de servicio) y fotos de la placa en general y más detalladas de la zona donde va soldado el transformador de líneas.

Saludos.


----------



## ricardop67 (Jun 2, 2022)

Tengo un ATEC-HAIER 29" y tiene fallos en el audio, cuando muevo la placa me da como falso contacto de soldadura fria, ya he resoldado varios puntos que se veian como opacos y sigue la dificultad, solo me falta resoldar casi la placa completa, que me recomiendan a que haga ante tal situacion?, Gracias


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 2, 2022)

ricardop67 dijo:


> Tengo un ATEC-HAIER 29" y tiene fallos en el audio, cuando muevo la placa me da como falso contacto de soldadura fria, ya he resoldado varios puntos que se veian como opacos y sigue la dificultad, solo me falta resoldar casi la placa completa, que me recomiendan a que haga ante tal situacion?, Gracias



Bajarte el esquema de la placa (en los primeros post subieron uno, no se si sea el de tu TV pero puedes verificarlo) y concentrarte en la parte de audio. Una buena lente de aumento (lupa) y mucha "paz y ciencia" pueden servir como un buen inicio.

Un trazador de señales puede ayudar a probar secciones de audio e ir achicando el área a revisar.


----------



## ricardop67 (Jun 4, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Bajarte el esquema de la placa (en los primeros post subieron uno, no se si sea el de tu TV pero puedes verificarlo) y concentrarte en la parte de audio. Una buena lente de aumento (lupa) y mucha "paz y ciencia" pueden servir como un buen inicio.
> 
> Un trazador de señales puede ayudar a probar secciones de audio e ir achicando el área a revisar.


Yo baje el esquema del televisor en este sitio hace unos dias atras y lo he estado revisando, debo estudiarlo mejor para entender donde esta el defecto y ademas debo hacer eso del seguidor de señal que seria de gran ayuda tal como indicas, aunque me parece que es un filtro porque de un inicio al prender no da audio y al tiempo aparece, pero lo primero es ver donde esta el falso contacto, gracias por el consejo y o que falta es ponerle manos a la obra


----------



## ppavel (Sep 10, 2022)

*H*ola, mi *A*tec-*H*aier de 29 pulgadas se le cambi*ó* el Flyback, cuando el *técnico* lo prob*ó* vio que *é*l enciende el foco rojo pero como que no arracaba, cuando se pone a revisar a ver que era se da cuenta que ten*í*a la placa partida por varios lados, el la resan*ó*, y bueno me llev*é* el televisor para mi casa, esa noche se vio de lo mas bien, por la mañana cuando se pone noto un ruido dentro del tv, pero bueno se sigui*ó* viendo, por el medio d*í*a se vuelve a poner y todo bien, pero de buenas a primeras se apag*ó* y no encendi*ó*, cuando con el mando se trata de encender*,* el foquito rojo hace como para encender pero de buenas a primera chispea dos veces y vuelve a su estado normal, que podr*í*a ser este problema, ser*á* lo mismo de la placa que se desold*ó *?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 10, 2022)

Lo mejor sería volver a llevársela al técnico. 
Es posible que haya alguna pista rota o fisura en placa que no se viera en su momento. O que incluso alguna restauración no quedara bien y la soldadura terminó soltándose. 

Al calentarse la placa ésta se dilata y las pistas fisuradas que hacían contacto dejan de hacerlo. 
Sobre todo hay que buscar alrededor del fly-back que es lo que más pesa y donde más presión se ejerce cuando hay una caída o movimiento brusco.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 10, 2022)

ppavel dijo:


> *H*ola, mi *A*tec-*H*aier de 29 pulgadas se le cambi*ó* el Flyback, cuando el *técnico* lo prob*ó* vio que *é*l enciende el foco rojo pero como que no arracaba, cuando se pone a revisar a ver que era se da cuenta que ten*í*a la placa partida por varios lados, el la resan*ó*, y bueno me llev*é* el televisor para mi casa, esa noche se vio de lo mas bien, por la mañana cuando se pone noto un ruido dentro del tv, pero bueno se sigui*ó* viendo, por el medio d*í*a se vuelve a poner y todo bien, pero de buenas a primeras se apag*ó* y no encendi*ó*, cuando con el mando se trata de encender*,* el foquito rojo hace como para encender pero de buenas a primera chispea dos veces y vuelve a su estado normal, que podr*í*a ser este problema, ser*á* lo mismo de la placa que se desold*ó *?


Si la placa estaba rota en varios lados, puede que solo haya encontrado --> LAS QUE SE PODIAN VER -----la araña mas dificil de hallar, es la última y la mas escondida.


----------

